# Modifier touche fonction fn



## Nico308 (6 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

J'espère que l'intitulé de cette discussion n'est pas trop ambigu.

En fait, lors de la première utilisation de mon iBook (je viens de changer le disque dur) j'ai par erreur configuré la touche fn et je dois maintenant appuyer en même temps sur celle-ci et sur les touches de son, de luminosité de l'écran ou encore d'éjection de disque pour activer ces touches et ne pas faire F2, F3 ou F12. Je crois être clair non?

Je voudrais savoir comment modifier cette fonctionnalité car lors de ma première utilisation du iBook (donc avant de changer le disque dur) j'avais la configuration inverse: pas besion d'appuyer sur fn pour éjecter un disque.

Pour finir, quelle configuration utillisez-vous?


----------



## r e m y (6 Février 2006)

Moi j'utilise le réglage premettant d'accéder directement aux touches F1 à F12 et j'appuie en plus la touche fn pour accéder aux réglages de luminosité, son, ....

POur choisir, il suffit d'aller dans Pref Systeme, puis Clavier et Souris, puis onglet Clavier et là cocher ou décocher (selon la configuration que l'on préfère) la case "Pour éxécuter des actions personnalisées, utilisez les touches F1 à F12"). (Notez que cette option n'est disponible QUE sur les portables)

Bon je sais ce texte n'est pas explicite, mais regardez le commentaire écrit en dessous selon que vous cochez ou décochez... ce sera plus clair.


----------



## Nico308 (6 Février 2006)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide.

Je trouve quand même que l'utilisation des F4, F5, etc est beaucoup moins courante que la touche verr num ou encore augmenter/diminer le son, mais bon ce n'est que mon avis.

Ciao.


----------



## r e m y (6 Février 2006)

Certes mais j'utilise peu le verrouillage numérique et beaucoup les fonctions Exposé (F9,F10,F11). En plus j'ai affecté d'autres touches de fonctions à des actions (comme F8 pour masquer le dock)


----------



## macarel (6 Février 2006)

ça sert à quoi d'origine cette touche:rose:


----------



## r e m y (7 Février 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> ça sert à quoi d'origine cette touche:rose:


F8?  A rien...


----------



## macarel (7 Février 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> F8?  A rien...



Tsss, fn (en miniscule hein, l'autre ne sert à rien effectivement):mouais:  ]


----------



## r e m y (7 Février 2006)

l'appui simultané de fn avec une touche de fonction permet d'accéder à d'autres fonctions (ajustement niveau sonore, ajustement luminosité écran, ajutement rétroéclairage du clavier, ejection DVD...)


----------



## macarel (7 Février 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> l'appui simultané de fn avec une touche de fonction permet d'accéder à d'autres fonctions (ajustement niveau sonore, ajustement luminosité écran, ajutement rétroéclairage du clavier, ejection DVD...)


euhh, sur mon PB je fait tout ça sans la touche fn :mouais:  (je sais, je suis assez borné, mais bon)
Donc, si je comprends bien (c'est à voir hein), avec la touche fn on peut utiliser les touches F1 etc. pour une deuxième fonction combiné avec fn ?:rose: :rose:


----------



## r e m y (7 Février 2006)

alors si tu fais tout ça sans appui sur la touche fn, alors pour accéder aux fonctions normales des touches F1 à F12 (comme F9,F10, F11 pour activer Exposé), il te faut appuyer sur fn.

(selon la config dans les pref système)


----------



## macarel (7 Février 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> alors si tu fais tout ça sans appui sur la touche fn, alors pour accéder aux fonctions normales des touches F1 à F12 (comme F9,F10, F11 pour activer Exposé), il te faut appuyer sur fn.
> 
> (selon la config dans les pref système)



  Boudu, on apprend tous les jours


----------

